

Ask HN: Does Google hire non-programmers? - ashraful

I've seen a lot of articles about google's hiring practices and the type of interview they take. It seems that they always hire programmers.<p>Do they hire non-coders like managers or financial analysts? What's it like to work at Google for these non-coders?
======
hack_edu
From my experience, they hire non-programmers en-masse yet have their Infamous
Interviews for engineers.

Think how big they are. They need a lot of middle management types and general
errand boys to keep even just their physical spaces up and running. Lots of
folks start as support or writing contractors and work their way into open
positions that way.

------
ScottWhigham
I have a friend who was a Windows 2000/2003 sysadmin who, after a career of
consulting and training in that enviro, went to get his MBA. They hired him
straight out of the MBA program and he is now the manager of a training team
there.

~~~
ashraful
But he still had a background in tech (being a sysadmin). Anyone knows of
someone without a tech background getting into Google?

~~~
allenbrunson
<http://xooglers.blogspot.com/>

one of the primary authors of this blog was a google marketer for several
years. if you read the earliest parts of the archives, he goes into the
interview process they put him through in great detail. summary: it was every
bit as rigorous as the programming interviews, but focused on marketing
topics.

~~~
ashraful
thanks. thats what i was looking for.

